# Is Qigong hard to learn?



## sonsage (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't taken any formal classes, but I bought a book on Oigong. 

First step was to breathe with my abdomen. It said to relax and not use muscular strength as I do this. But pushing air into my abdomen as I inhale so that it expands on all sides is hard work. It seems I have to use force to do this, at least at the beginning.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2008)

Find a teacher


----------



## oxy (Jun 15, 2008)

sonsage said:


> But pushing air into my abdomen as I inhale so that it expands on all sides is hard work. It seems I have to use force to do this, at least at the beginning.




DO NOT try to push air into your abdomen. Do not force it. Many people **** themselves up by doing that.


----------



## ggg214 (Jun 15, 2008)

agree with XUE
NO teacher, NO qigong!
^-^


----------



## Pezzle (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, please find a teacher and use books to supplement your learning and understanding of Qigong. 

oxy: What do you mean by people messing themselves up using "belly breathing?" Is this only because they try to FORCE air into the abdomen? Is it that they are trying to force their diaphragm to overstretch?


----------



## sonsage (Jun 16, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> agree with XUE
> NO teacher, NO qigong!
> ^-^


 

Actually, I have taken a class. I've taken a Shaolin Kung-fu class if that counts. During the warm up, we were taught to breathe in with our nose and exhale through the mouth, and I was shown the belly breathing. It wasn't emphasized though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2008)

sonsage said:


> Actually, I have taken a class. I've taken a Shaolin Kung-fu class if that counts. During the warm up, we were taught to breathe in with our nose and exhale through the mouth, and I was shown the belly breathing. It wasn't emphasized though.


 
Not the same thing, please find a teacher.

Lower levels of Qigong are not so bad but higher levels without a teacher can be and are dangerous. A Shaolin Kung Fu class is not a Qigong class.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 16, 2008)

Is Qigong hard to learn..?

If you have a good teacher who can explain things to you its not hard well maybe it is if he keeps calling you stupid for asking stupid questions.:rofl:

What book did you get alot of bad ones out there and Amazon reviews give everything five stars!! 


I usually don't teach Adominal breathing till after the person can relax and calm the mind. If you practice Adominal breathing without being able to sink and relax you will get tension among other things.
Also when I teach Abominal breathing The person puts their hands on their stomach to help with it.  Understand the reason behind this type of breathing is important as well.

During Adominal breathing or even reverse Adominal breathing you can cause tension in the Diaphragm also if you use to much force the Qi can stagnate and in that location thats not a good thing.

I personally am against breathing out thru the mouth when doing this. The reason being it should be natural and relaxed where exhale thru the mouth is very forceful. Also the tongue should be placed on the roof of the mouth.  A baby breathes with its stomach it does not use force it simply is and does.


----------



## pete (Jun 16, 2008)

*Is Qigong hard to learn? *easy to learn, lifetime to master.

Qigong is pretty much a generic term that can mean almost anything having to do with 'life force energy'.  

Without being there, your Shaolin class may very well have a qigong aspect that is native to the style and prepares you to work your energy to develop your martial art.

Others have commented on their experiences and understandings of Qigong, which could be native to their martial style (Tai Chi, Ba Gua, etc) or as part of a 'wellness' program (ie, 5 Animal Frolics, Energy Gates, Inner Smile).

Breathing techniques, while generally included within all/most Qigongs (at least those i am familiar with), will be dependant on the physical posture first. Even if you are doing seated Qigong, you should first align your body to allow for breathing... then let your breath further enhance your posture.  When you are at ease with this and not thinking about your posture or breath, you'll be ready for specific breathing patterns and breath techniques. 

Generally speaking, "Dangerous" Qigong are those practices that specifically focus, redirect, or manipulate the natural flow of 'qi'.  For example, some medical qigongs that work similar to accupuncture in targeting a specific organ for therapy, or martial qigongs that develop iron body.  These should be practiced under the watchful eye of a qualified instructor. 

"Safe" Qigongs take a more balanced approach, assist you to circulate your energy and lets your body's natural way to distribute energy evenly and organically. Like water seeking its own level, parts that are deficient will receive more while those in excess with receive less.  Because these rely on your body to maintain balance, they are relatively safe to practice on your own... however, the associated benefits will be limited by your own knowlege and understanding, a practice under a qualified instructor will lead you to places you may never find on your own.

pete


----------



## DaPoets (Jun 16, 2008)

cudos to the find a teacher posts.  Don't play w/ fire when you don't know how to feel the heat.


----------



## sonsage (Jun 22, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Is Qigong hard to learn..?
> 
> If you have a good teacher who can explain things to you its not hard well maybe it is if he keeps calling you stupid for asking stupid questions.:rofl:
> 
> ...


 

Book I'm reading is Iron Shirt Chi Kung by Mantak Chia. I looked up some video clips of him teaching on youtube, and qigong breathing looks strenuous.

One video, he says inhale like a suction and then exhale while making a roaring sound like a tiger. It seems like a lot of effort and force is put into breathing. It does not look natural.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 22, 2008)

> Book I'm reading is Iron Shirt Chi Kung by Mantak Chia.


 
A controversial figure. I see he removed his urine drinking exercise from his site unless it is with his Golden Elixir program.




> qigong breathing looks strenuous.


 
It should not be like that however some advance sets may result in holding the breath correctly as a focus point.



> One video, he says inhale like a suction and then exhale while making a roaring sound like a tiger. It seems like a lot of effort and force is put into breathing. It does not look natural.


 If I recall one of the exercises had to do with makinga lion face when exhaling. I trained with two of his senior students many disagreements between us. I find Mantak Chia to mix new age with his Qigong he may have legit resources with the Dragon Gate sect and White cloud temple because some of Mantak exercises are used by the temple from what I have seen. But again its shady to me though many have great success with it. The Alchemist Ko hung spoke about the breath should be light so that a feather can be placed on the nose and can not be blown off. His realtive Ko Hsuan would spend his summer  drunk under a pond to escape the heat.


----------

